# MCNISH: Most Interesting?



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Sir, what is the most interesting place you've ever been to and why?

I love to travel and hope to travel the world after retirement. 

Fill us in.


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

PSU said:


> Sir, what is the most interesting place you've ever been to and why?
> 
> I love to travel and hope to travel the world after retirement.
> 
> Fill us in.



Scotland of course (-: Funny my wife and I are looking for new places to go in the fall. 

My favourite place was Pankor Laut in Malaysia, hotel was an island and it was pure relaxation, which is not easy for me!

Interesting was Japan in 1990, so different to anywhere else I had been, no signs in anything except Japanese, why would there be, just a trip to remember. After maybe 50 trips I still love going there now.

Allan


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Allan, 

Thanks so much for the response. 

From what I've seen, Scotland is beautiful and I hope to visit there one day.

Malaysia sounds interesting as well and I can just imagine you trying to sit still and just relax for a moment. 

... and Japan. My college roommate studied aboard there for a year and loved it.

- Andrew


----------

